# Kindle Fire Screen Ripple? Is this common



## sullez (Jan 18, 2012)

I notice this usually when I have my fire on the charger or take it right off when I scroll through my books the screen will ripple. I purchased my kindle on thursday.

Here are some other people who have the same problem
http://www.amazon.com/forum/kindle/ref=cm_cd_rvt_np?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdPage=1&cdThread=Tx3D9CK61CFUU8T#CustomerDiscussionsNew


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, that's not normal.  Mine certainly doesn't do that.  Some responders in the discussion youlinked to said a hard restart solved the problem--have you tried that?  (Press and hold the power button for about 20 seconds until the screen turns black.)

Betsy


----------



## sullez (Jan 18, 2012)

It's not a problem that is always there. It comes and goes not sure what it is. I have done a hard reset. it goes away but then if i scroll while on the charger sometimes I get that ripple.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can try resetting it to factory defaults.  Gear in upper right corner > More > Device > Reset to Factory Defaults.  This will remove all personal data and you'll have to download apps, etc again.  But if you get a replacement, you'll have to do that anyway.

You can contact Kindle CS (Inside the United States: 1-866-321-8851, Outside the United States: 1-206-266-0927).  I suspect they will send you a new one.

And welcome to KindleBoards!

Betsy


----------



## sullez (Jan 18, 2012)

Exchanged kindlle - same issue. Sucks because I had to buy another 25 dollar screen protector.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Mine did that after the last update. After a few days, it stopped. There were probably a few restarts somewhere in there, too.

If it had continued, I would have called CS. Good luck!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

You don't charge it next to/on top of a big speaker, or any other large electronic item do you? the large magnets in large speakers can send small electronic devices a bit funny, similar type of reason there was a degauss option on old CRT monitors


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Mine just started doing this after the latest update. I noticed it when I added a book to my fire and all my books disappeared briefly. I waited a bit and after like 10 seconds all my books showed up. I went to scroll through them and got the ripple effect. Kept getting it when I scrolled quickly through my books. I did a hard reset and it hasn't happened since. Hopefully it won't happen again. How frustrating that you also have it on the exchanged kindle too. 

Editing to add that I just got it again slightly. Hmm. I wonder if it had something to do with the update. I never had this problem before. I don't really want to return it, especially since it only just started after the update. I'll wait and see and if it keeps up I'll try a factory reset.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

We have two Fires and both do this very occasionally (less than once a week). We have found that all you have to do is put the Fire in sleep mode and turn it back on. Has worked every time.


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

Just Wondering said:


> We have two Fires and both do this very occasionally (less than once a week). We have found that all you have to do is put the Fire in sleep mode and turn it back on. Has worked every time.


Mine does this too -- putting it to sleep and waking it back up seems to fix it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess I've never experienced this as I can't even conceive of what you're describing.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I guess I've never experienced this as I can't even conceive of what you're describing.


When you quickly scroll through a lot of items at once, like your books, (it generally has only happened if I scroll quickly) it looks like a ripple going through water.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

sparklemotion said:


> When you quickly scroll through a lot of items at once, like your books, (it generally has only happened if I scroll quickly) it looks like a ripple going through water.


I've seen it happen mostly in the browser, especially with Facebook. Doesn't happen often but I've seen it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't say that mine has ever done this.  I just tried running through my 900 items in my Carousel, no ripples.  I did scroll to fast for the covers to show up, they grayed out, but once I slowed down a bit, the covers showed up again.  

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

It doesn't happen for me on the carousel ever, it only happens when I'm under the book tab. Although it hasn't happened since my last restart so hopefully that'll be the end of it!


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Meemo said:


> I've seen it happen mostly in the browser, especially with Facebook. Doesn't happen often but I've seen it.


I haven't had it happen in the browser. I've only had it happen a few times so far under the book tab, and this was right after the last update. It never happened previous to the update and it hasn't happen for me since my last full shut down. (knock on wood)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tried it on the Book tab.  I don't have many books on the device as I don't read on it much.  But the 900 books on the cloud scrolled by smoothly.

Betsy


----------

